# Coptic Christian DVD Sparks Muslim Riot



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2005)

Coptic Christian DVD Sparks Muslim Riot


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 23, 2005)

*Seven churches attacked*

I used to live in this city.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle_east/4366232.stm

http://edition.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/meast/10/22/egypt.religion.ap/index.html

[Edited on 10-24-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 24, 2005)

Bush's 'Religion of Peace'


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 24, 2005)

"...and they shall be known by their fruits..."


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 24, 2005)

The 'world' calls the "few" violent ones "radicals" and despite their own books call thier religion one of peace.






You spoke well Colleen. Truth can be painful to the world can't it?

Mat 7:16 "You will know them by their fruits. Do men gather grapes from thornbushes or figs from thistles? 
Mat 7:17 "Even so, every good tree bears good fruit, but a bad tree bears bad fruit. 
Mat 7:18 "A good tree cannot bear bad fruit, nor can a bad tree bear good fruit. 
Mat 7:19 "Every tree that does not bear good fruit is cut down and thrown into the fire. 
Mat 7:20 "Therefore by their fruits you will know them.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Bush's 'Religion of Peace'


That's what happens when you surround yourself with unbelievers as Counselors. I don't trust the guy one bit. But then again he needs to not offend so as to keep the oil flowing so that we can drive our SUVs.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2005)

Perhaps these threads can be merged.

Bruce, From your experience in Egypt, what are your thoughts on the Coptic Church? Where do they fall in the range of Protestant, Roman Catholic, Orthodox, etc.?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 25, 2005)

Threads Merged

The Coptic (Egyptian) Orthodox are part of the wider E.O. family. However, they have had periods where they were accused of heresy, kind of like the Nestorians. However, I think today they would be mostly accepted within the E.O. fold. But don't quote me on that.

North-eastern African churches like Egypt, and even more the Abyssinian (Etheopic) Orthodox, are someplace between the Nestorians and full-fledged E.O. The Assyrian (Eastern Syria, Iraq) Orthodox historically had the most Nestorian influence, I believe. Maybe Persia (Iran) too.

Evangelical churches (indigenous churches mostly planted by presbyterian missionaries in the 1800s) share the tolerations granted their larger/more visible "co-religionists", including police protection by the secular government when required; are ignored usually (only occasionally abused) by the "big brother" during good times; and suffer common abuse when the radical Islamists rile people up... or social upheaval rocks society, crushing weak minorities.

I'll see if I can find out other, resources. This is just all off the cuff....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2005)

That's helpful. Thanks, Bruce!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 25, 2005)

Two helpful links. They describe the Copts in particular, sister churches (which are, in fact, distinct from E.O.) of the Oriental Orthodox community. The national church is _not_ in full communion with E.O., although they have come much closer over the last 20 years.

Alexandria has three different "patriarchs", a Copt, a E.O., and (you guessed it) a Malekite which is the eastern rite papist.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coptic_church
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oriental_Orthodoxy


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2005)

Muchos gracias! 

Say, do you know much about the Alexandrian Library? As a bibliophile, it has always pained me to read about its famous destruction. I understand there is a new library there now.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh if we could only see the contents of that library 

blade


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

"... a Malekite which is the eastern rite papist."

hmmmmmmmm -sounds TOO close to Amalekite to me.


----------

